

No Time for Car Shopping? Click ‘Print’ to Make Your Own - dekayed
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/28/automobiles/no-time-for-car-shopping-click-print-to-make-your-own.html

======
evanriley
So,hypothetically, if in the future we do get household 3d printers, large
ones at that, and we can 'print' out our cars. And that whole "You wouldn't
download a car." becomes a very real thing. Do you think we would be able to
come up with a way to prevent 'Car Piracy'?

